# Ways to cure your crop and GIVE FLAVORS??



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

*I was reading this off a link The Brothers posted on 2/3/06  :smoke1: :smoke1: *​ 
*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594&highlight=clone+pivtures*​ 
Once I followed this I found it had other useful links. I paid a visit to this one and need some help!! *CURE*
*Ways to cure your crop and **GIVE FLAVORS**!!*
Adding flavors with the proper technique will produce your favorite variety of smells and taste like whatever you want. :holysheep: 
Do not pour syrup or similar sugar based flavorings on the harvested herb because sugar will make a harsh taste. The best flavor enhancing starts while the plant is still growing. There are two main approaches, inside out and outside in. You can apply flavors inside the plant while it's still growing and you can try to add flavors after it's been harvested from the outside. Select a flavoring that is very concentrated. Take orange for an example. You could use orange juice but it contains natural sugars. You will find some concentrated flavor extracts in the grocery store. Vanilla extract is cheap and readily available, so is lemon extract (cooking variety). Other extracts can be found in stores that specialize in baking supplies. Vanilla is our favorite taste. A coffee filter works well for filtering fruits but it'll take a while to filter it all. You may have to change filters a few times. Concentrated extracts are the best to use. Use extracts shortly before harvest. Most extracts have sugar in them. Sugar will ferment and decay rapidly, even more so in a hydro unit. With hydro put the flavoring in the water between 1 and 3 hours before harvest. Anything longer will produce harmful bacteria. Plants draw up solution fairly quickly, one hour should be enough for some of the flavoring to reach the top. Three hours should not be enough time for bacteria to grow. Dump out the solution right afterwards and clean out your unit. Use plain water for a few days before harvesting your hydro crop so all that will be in the water will be the flavoring. Soil growing is easier. Let the plant dry out a little before applying the solution. Do it in the watering just before harvest. Give your plants plain water for the last two weeks and near the end do this process. When the plant is somewhat dry and craving water, give the plant the water with the flavor when it's a little bit thirsty and it will draw it right up. One hour is more than enough time. 
5. Don't treat your whole crop this way while experimenting. *Dirt growers (thats me)* will find this easy because they could use something different in each pot. Hydro people may want to isolate a plant or two with the solution. This wouldn't be very hard because you wouldn't need circulation for the short period of time it would be soaking in it. Try guava, pineapple, grapefruit, cherry, mint or even pina colada. Stronger and more concentrated flavorings will have a more pronounced effect than more dilute products. You need gallons of orange juice to get what you want but a half ounce of concentrated strawberry essence might do the job nicely. In short, experiment and see what works for you.  
*I am very interested in trying this, but I cant find the information on how much to add per gallon and how many times to add your flavor concentration.*
*I have some Auto AK47s that are prime time to experiment on. I will be starting to give some final flushes the next several waterings this Sunday!! I wondered if anyone could give me any more information or has done it their selves ??:aok: :aok: *

* THANKS IN ADVANCE!!  *​


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 14, 2008)

*I like to sometimes smoke these flavored cigars called acid, I think the adding of flavors to weed could be a good thing indeed :aok:*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 14, 2008)

*I like to grow organic and only add plain water.

The molasses I add isn't for taste. In fact, it gets used before the plant even eats it! The molasses I use is to feed the micro organisms.

I wouldn't ever add anything to my plant. I wouldn't stand masking the taste of a true strain that I liked with some factory manufactured crap like vanilla extract :hubba:.

Like for example, I'll just smoke some Autumn fall, tastes like ripened fruit. Or bubba gum, tastes sweet like pink bubblegum. Or Vortex! That tastes like mango/lemony snapple!



However. I would DEFINITELY do this to some crappy bagseed. Thanks for the info man!*


----------



## Growdude (Nov 14, 2008)

Here I thought it was the pot that tastes good


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

*IF you have a strain that you might not care for the taste such as harsh to your lungs but a good high, thats what I was talking about on the change. i agree about changing a good thing it was just an interest that i have for a strain i am growing that is a way off that says the high is great but smell and taste not the best*


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 16, 2008)

Why not just buy seeds you already know will taste good lol? Like purple right?


----------



## leafminer (Nov 22, 2008)

In England I used to do mad things to cure ... before I had any idea what I was doing. F'rinstance I would take a big clear plastic bag, place a pile of weed inside it, and spray it with brandy, then seal it and leave it lying on the lawn in full sunlight to ferment for a while, then take it out and dry it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 22, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I like to sometimes smoke these flavored cigars called acid, I think the adding of flavors to weed could be a good thing indeed :aok:*


drew estate  makes those botique cigars. ilike the juicy lucy, or elixer 50/50. his acid line i like dirty blonde or krush classic


----------



## imnotadog (Nov 26, 2008)

leafminer said:
			
		

> In England I used to do mad things to cure ... before I had any idea what I was doing. F'rinstance I would take a big clear plastic bag, place a pile of weed inside it, and spray it with brandy, then seal it and leave it lying on the lawn in full sunlight to ferment for a while, then take it out and dry it.



Did it work? :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

i love those cigars (acid) when i first tried one a few years ago i was suprised how well they smoked and tasted. i need to get in touch with the guy who turned me on to them- its been a while :hubba: :bong1:


----------

